# Ver Maj sur Ipod Touch



## rsjb (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon Ipod Touch remplace à la fois mon Nano et mon Palm pour mon agenda pro.
Je cherche à savoir comment verrouiller les majuscules, au lieu dappuyer sur la flèche à chaque lettre dun sigle que je veux écrire en MAJUSCULES.

Dans réglages/claviers, les options  majuscules auto et touche maj verrouillé sont activées, mais je dois appuyer à chaque fois qd même.

Merci davance !


----------



## theodore751 (24 Mai 2008)

bonjour
pour s'en servir il faut appuyer 2 fois sur la touche majuscule


----------



## rsjb (27 Mai 2008)

SUPER !

Merci beaucoup
C'est le côté "rapide" du double appui qui m'avait jusque là échappé


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Juin 2008)

Il y avait aussi la solution du réglage via le menu réglages->généraux->clavier->Touche Maj. verrouillée...
Mais je ne connaissais pas celle du double click, merci pour l'info


----------

